# Fusionsgilde: Todesritter  (Eredar)



## vanHaven (5. November 2007)

Hallo an alle Leser,

ich möchte euch eine, wie ich denke, recht interessante Idee vorstellen.
Wir sind momentan eine (leider nur noch) 80 Mann starke Gilde auf der Allianzseite Eredar's.
Wir haben uns entschlossen einen neuen Meilenstein in Sachen Gildenbündniss zu setzen.
- Denn wer kennt es nicht, entweder von der einen in die andere Gilde zu hoppen oder aufgrund von zeittechnischen Mängeln nicht an den Raidgilden unserer Zeit teilzunehmen oder aufgrund von fehlenden Aktionen nicht in den netten kleinen Gilden verbleiben zu können.

Wir möchten allen die nicht 24/7 online sind eine Alternative bieten.
Wir möchten die erste große Fusionsgilde auf Eredar eröffnen.

Wir möchten eine Spieleranzahl von ca. 300 realen Gamern erreichen damit für jeden Geschmack, ob zur PrimeTime oder nicht, immer eine gewisse Teamfähigkeit verlässlich garantiert wird.
Wir möchten eine perfekte Mischung aus Raid-Gilde und Community erschaffen.

Wir haben Raidler als auch Gelegenheitsspieler aller Variationen in unserer Gemeinschaft und wollen dies verstärken.
Das gesamte wird aus einem professionellem Background heraus gesteuert mit viel Spaß an der Arbeit.
Wir stellen eine HiQual Php Website mit Eventplaner als auch Foren etc. (Keine Freeboard pisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
zzgl. einer freiwilligen Gildenbank etc.

Gesetz dem Falle, dass sich ganze Gilden anschliessen möchten, werden deren Gildenoberhäupter ebenfalls weiterhin auch bei uns in den Gildenrat übernommen. Entscheidungen werden in Ratssitzungen demokratisch nach Abstimmung gefällt, so entstehen keine Fehlentscheidungen durch Gewalt oder Charakterschwächen.


Wir setzen keine Levelgrenzen und nehmen ebenfalls gerne auch eure Twinks im Verbund mit auf. Denn wir möchten Neueinsteigern als auch Profis immer gleiche Chancen zurechnen. Gemeinsam Twinken macht nunmal auch mehr Spaß als alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dieser Fusion sollten die Gruppensuchprobleme für Kara/Festung d. S./ oder Gruul .. und die weiteren Instanzen(HC etc.) für immer Geschichte sein und ein angenehmes Spielzeitalter gewährleistet sein.



Die Fusionsgilde soll *Todesritter* heissen und sich auf das neue Addon "Wrath of the Lich King" vorbereiten und zusammen entdecken und alles klatschen was sich in den Weg stellt.


Wir möchten Raidteams als auch Ini-Teams stellen und auch allen Menschen mit weniger Zeit und mehr Verwantwortung im RL ein Zuhause bieten. Denn jeder hat ein Real-Life, da muss man kein TammTam draus machen.




Über euer Interesse würden wir uns sehr freuen. 
Für Fragen und alles weitere stehe ich gerne hier als auch Ingame zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank für's Lesen und bis später, man sieht sich auf Eredar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanHaven (5. November 2007)

Achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast vergessen :

Release der Todesritter auf Eredar ist anfang Dezember. Eis riesiger Teamspeak2 Server wird na klar auch gestellt!

=)

Gruß,


----------



## vanHaven (6. November 2007)

/push


----------



## vanHaven (12. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für das größere Interesse, mittlerweile haben wir für das Release knapp 250 Spieler zusammen und würden gerne noch so ca. 100 - 150 Spieler rekrutieren können.

Bei Fragen schreibt mir einfach inGame ne MSG oder whispert mich just an.

Danke auch,
Gruß,


----------



## vanHaven (13. November 2007)

Hi,

Daniel, vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.
-> Aber natürlich nehmen wir nicht nur Gilden auf, sondern auch jeden einzelnen Spieler der in unsere lockere Gemeinschaft sich einfügen möchte.

Es gibt sogut wie keine Voraussetzungen und Bestimmungen die jeder einhalten muss. Einfach ein lockeres Spielen.

Mfg,
Vanhaven


----------



## vanHaven (3. Dezember 2007)

/push =)

Mittlerweile ist unsere Gilde gut angelaufen und wir konnten mit den ersten angestrebten Gilden erfolgreich fusionieren und den ersten gemeinsam Kara-Run sehr erfolgreich im Rekordtempo durchstreben.

Aber gerne und natürlich sind wir noch auf der Suche nach weiteren guten und interessierten Spielern. Wir nehmen natürlich dementsprechende Kara Equipte Spieler auf aber auch jene die es werden möchten - gar kein Problem.

Bei Interesse einfach weiter anschreiben inGame oder inMail.

Gruß,
Vanhaven
Todesritter


----------



## vanHaven (4. Dezember 2007)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanHaven (4. Dezember 2007)

WO sind die ganzen geilen Leute von dem besten PVP Server der Welt?
Kommt weg von euern Kindergilden und spielt vernünftiges WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanHaven (7. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen,

auf diesem Wege auch nochmal ein offizieller Dank an die Member, die meinen Beitrag hier gelesen haben und aufgrund des guten gefallens meiner Idee und dem tollen Fortschritt der Gilde sogar bereit waren, den Realm zu wechseln um mit uns zu daddeln.

Vielen Dank.


Achja -

- wir suchen momentan noch Stammspieler für unsere Kara Gruppe.
Benötigt werden HealPala, Warlock, Mage und Priester.
Alle DMG Klassen sind aber auch gerne genommen, damit eine Gildeninterne Gruppe immer gewährleistet werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg,
Sven a.k.a. Vanhaven


----------



## vanHaven (11. Dezember 2007)

/push


----------



## vanHaven (17. Dezember 2007)

/push


- wir wollen noch größer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/w me !! ;D


----------

